# Aulani Purchase



## apples23 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Everyone

Im a Starwood owner, and new to this DVC forum.

I was hoping to get some feedback from the members here.

Every year, we do an early December trip down to the Westin Kaanapali with my 7 year old.  This past year, I rented an extra getaway week at Marriott KoOlina.  While we were there, I visited the Aulani property and was pretty blown away by it, but the hotel costs on a nightly basis were really high.  I decided to look in to the possibility of buying a small increment of points to add on a few nights annually a studio to our existing Westin Maui vacation.  I really like that DVC allows you to buy smaller points allotments...as i wouldnt have to carry a full weeks MF every year when we don't need it.

We did the sales presentation down there, which surprisingly wasn't really pushy and was pretty helpful.  I figure I need about 60 points annually.  The primary purpose would be to add on 3 nights to our existing Maui stay, and keep annuals low.  DVC was asking over $10k to do this, and after searching through the resale market, have started to move ahead with a purchase from a seller at Aulani at $90 a point.  I wouldn't necessarily use Aulani every single year...i might bank some years and double up accoms, or use some of the WDW properties with my daughter.

A few questions before signing the deal:

1.  Should I be buying at Aulani, or is there a better way to go?

2.  If I wanted upgraded views yearly, am I able to buy 1 time use points from Disney?  The sales guy mentioned it, but I wanted to confirm.  Also, the deal Im looking at is only 50 points, so in all likelihood id need 7-8 more every year.

3. Am I missing anything here?  It seems really affordable and the MF are really low for doing something like this...its making me nervous 

4. Any other suggestions?  Is the price right here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 2, 2016)

apples23 said:


> A few questions before signing the deal:
> 
> 1.  Should I be buying at Aulani, or is there a better way to go?
> 
> ...



1 Aulani is the best option if you plan to stay there on a regular basis. 

2 You can only get one time use points at the 7 month window, so take that into consideration.  You could also use banked or borrowed pts and pay cash for a different option every few years. 

3 You are only buying enough points for a hotel room for 3 nights per year so annual dues should be low.  I'm sure you are aware that Hawaii charges additional occupancy taxes. 

4 Sounds like you are on right track.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 2, 2016)

If you plan on visiting at non-prime weeks at Aulani, you do not need to buy there. However, I do think there is some incentive out there depending on how many points you buy.  something like getting an extra 10 points yearly on your contract.

 For example, the first 2 or 3 weeks of December (depending on how the calendar falls in any particular year) are Choice season, which is one higher than the lowest points season.  Premier season (highest points) runs about the last 2 weeks of December.  You also need to plan on the view category you would want.  Standard view sells out first, then Island View, Poolside view and then Ocean View available the longest.  DVC members are notorious for being point misers.  They want to stay the longest time possible for the fewest amount of points.  Lastly, you need to decide what size villa you want to stay in; studio, one bedroom, 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom.  Take all these calculations into consideration before you buy so you can accurately buy enough points for what you would want with the addition of banking and/or borrowing. 

You should be able to get what you want as far as a reservation at Aulani waiting for the 7 months window if you do not own at that resort if you plan on getting reservations the first 2 weeks of December.  We have an upcoming stay planned for early April and had no problem using our points from SSR at the 7 month window.  I checked for 2 months after the 7 month window and there was still availability for our dates in April.  We stayed 2 years ago in September before they were fully open.  The resort is absolutely fabulous and you will love being an owner.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 2, 2016)

Aloha Apples23,

Excellent advice from Chalee94 and Blondietink. As a 2 decades plus owner of DVC myself (as well as the Marriott Maui Napili towers), I agree very much with the advice given. And having visited multiple times on my DVC points already at Aulani, I most assuredly agree it is a truly outstanding resort.

I very much agree that you should buy enough points to get you at least a Studio as there are only 6 or 8 hotel rooms available for DVC members to book as I understand it. I know it is an exceedingly low number. And I agree you should consider your future needs in what you buy. 

If you love Aulani, I say buy there. I agree that Aulani is relatively easy for us DVC members that do not own at Aulani to book at 7 months if you are not shooting for a hotel room or the lowest points category Studios. That said, Aulani is far, far from sell-out and I anticipate this ease of booking at 7 months could definitely change in the coming years. 

I always book Ocean View so I've had no problems except my last trip which was booked at only about 5 months out for a pre-cruise stay. I had to wait list to get what I wanted. Fortunately it came through for me, in this case an Ocean View Studio. We generally book OV 1 bdrm villas.

Is DVC the best/most affordable way to stay at Aulani? IMHO, it ABSOLUTELY is! How do I know? Well, you've already checked the rates. And even with "special" deals it is still very pricey like all high-end Hawaiian beachfront resorts. I live in central FL and have many friends that work for Disney. I have had them look at cast member rates for me and it is still very high. Too high for my budget, for certain! But being able to use my DVC points has allowed us to stay a week at a time in an Ocean View villa and have no parking fees or any additional resort fees. (Hawaii's transient tax notwithstanding, but that's a different "animal".)

Sounds like you have a very good plan already and btw, no surprise that you weren't pressured. For the most part DVC sales guides have never been the typical TS salespeople. Though sadly that seems to be changing under current leadership. I say buy a few more points than you think you currently need, as I think you will be happy in the long run. Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## capjak (Mar 2, 2016)

My 2 comments would be:

Buy enough points to do what you want for now as the transfer fees add up on multiple contracts.

Also if you can find one with "subsidized dues" buy it.  When DVC first built the Alulani they gave new purchasers a contract that reduced their maintenance fee for the life of the timeshare and this passes on to others that buy it resale.


----------



## apples23 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Aulani*

I will definitely be looking for Island view studios, which I didn't realize were in high demand....very different from SVN.  Is early December high demand?

Unfortunately the seller only has 50 points, but i figured i can always buy another 10 from DVC if needed.  In the meantime, Ill just buy the extras on a 1 time basis.

Make sense?

Also, is $90 a point a good deal for Aulani?


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 2, 2016)

I checked the ROFR thread on the disboards but there is not much activity for Aulani resales.  $90 sounds very good for a small contract - no idea if it is"too good."

Early December is super high demand for wdw - shouldn't be too bad for Hawaii but until Aulani is sold out, it's a guessing game. 

As i said before, if your preferred room type winds up sold out at 7 months, then you would not have the option to buy extra points from Disney.


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2016)

we used to have a 50 point contract @ DVC. If  you are really planning on EOY, then you have 100 points to work with. Is that enough? You can not buy 10 points from DVC. The smallest add on is 25 points. You can rent 10 points each year from DVC, but only at 7 mths out--meaning you will not be able to book your last day until 7 mths out, and risk that it is not available. $90 looks like a good price. questions to find out: Is this a contract with subsidized dues? What are closing costs? You cannot "upgrade your view" with points later. You have to book a room in that view category. I suggest reading more about DVC on disboards.com, which has a whole forum on dvc--similar to tug.


----------



## apples23 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Aulani*

100 EOY is probably the perfect amount actually.

The sales guy had told me on site that he could sell me any increment once I was an owner in the system.  He had said that I could buy 1 point if needed.  Maybe I misunderstood.

The unit does not have subsidized MF.  I believe the 50 points was in the range of $300.

Also, the seller is covering the closing costs.  I negotiated it into the deal.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think the sale guy probably means buy a one time use point for $24 / point at 7 month.  I can't speak for popularity of Aulani in December but I couldn't  get a 1 day studio stay this past summer using my dvc points from Saratoga Spring.  So I ended up getting a small Aulani contract
$90 is very good for 50 point contract.  I bought a 50 point subsidized Aulani contract for $118 plus 50% closing fee or $450 as closing fee is high in Hawaii


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 2, 2016)

lily28 said:


> I think the sale guy probably means buy a one time use point for $24 / point at 7 month.



The rules for one time use points include:

You can buy up to 24 pts per year at $15 per pt.

You cannot use one time use points for a wait list - so your intended reservation would have to be available at 7 months out in order to use them. 

What a salesperson told you should be taken with a grain of salt (or more).


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2016)

as long as you understand that you might have to bank/borrow points to get your 60 needed points, and that every 3 years, you might need to skip a trip b/c of banking and borrowing, you should be fine.  For you 1st reservation, I would borrow points to ensure getting my room/view. Then look @ 7 mths and see what was left. That will give you an idea in the future years whether you can wait until 7 mths to add your last night with the "one time use" points from DVC.
Might be hard to later sell the 50 points, unless you also offer to pay closing, due to high closing costs. However, you can always use those points @ 7 mths @ WDW DVC, as well as Calif. (though Calif. has much more limited supply).


----------



## capjak (Mar 2, 2016)

apples23 said:


> 100 EOY is probably the perfect amount actually.
> 
> The sales guy had told me on site that he could sell me any increment once I was an owner in the system.  He had said that I could buy 1 point if needed.  Maybe I misunderstood.
> 
> ...



That is a great deal, let us know if it passes ROFR.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 2, 2016)

Not a DVC owner, but I investigated the system once. I thought there was a minimum points threshold of somewhere around 100 that you have to own. I am sure others can chime in.


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 2, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Not a DVC owner, but I investigated the system once. I thought there was a minimum points threshold of somewhere around 100 that you have to own. I am sure others can chime in.



Minimum contract is 25 pts and Disney usually won't sell that to you direct unless you are already an owner.  The points from the contract renew every year until the expiration date (2062 for Aulani).

The other option is one time use points as already mentioned.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 2, 2016)

chalee94 said:


> Minimum contract is 25 pts and Disney usually won't sell that to you direct unless you are already an owner.  The points from the contract renew every year until the expiration date (2062 for Aulani).
> 
> The other option is one time use points as already mentioned.



DVC will never sell you "1 point". And as Chalee94 said, the minimum add-on from DVC is 25 points for MEMBERS only. The minimum master contract (buy-in for non-member) is 100 points but they do bend this rule and will sell a 50 point master contract as a first contract which is kind of crazy IMO. 

Resales you are able to buy whatever amount someone has on a contract they are selling. At the "rent" price from DVC it wouldn't take but a few years to actually have made the purchase to have those same points in your membership.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 2, 2016)

Also remember if you buy an add-on through DVC after you have purchased your original contract, it will be sold to you at the going DVC rate per point, which in my opinion is incredibly high ($150pp? or there abouts). So yes, you can add on a minimum 25 point contract, but it will cost you dearly.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 3, 2016)

blondietink said:


> Also remember if you buy an add-on through DVC after you have purchased your original contract, it will be sold to you at the going DVC rate per point, which in my opinion is incredibly high ($150pp? or there abouts). So yes, you can add on a minimum 25 point contract, but it will cost you dearly.


Aulani is $168 direct currently with a 25 point minimum purchase.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 3, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Aulani is $168 direct currently with a 25 point minimum purchase.



EEEKKKK!  That's more than twice what we paid when we got in at SSR!


----------



## Bandit1123 (Mar 14, 2016)

$90/point is very good for aulani, esp with closing costs covered by the seller!  It's a small 50pt contract too which makes the deal even better. Buy where you primarily want to stay, even if it's easy to get right now. I've heard aulani is beautiful and hope to visit there someday on our dvc points. 

Congrats!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 14, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Aulani is $168 direct currently with a 25 point minimum purchase.



This price is correct except there's a price increase coming in the next few days if it hasn't started already. I think DVC's price increases have gotten WAY out of hand. 

You cannot buy just 25 points from DVC unless you are already a DVC member. That is the minimum add-on when buying from DVC. The smallest master contract (new member) DVC will do is a 50 point though they do not advertise this. I think that is also crazy. On the resale market you can buy whatever size contract a current member is offering. Contracts cannot be broken up.  IOW a member might have multiple contracts (as I do) but if I ever sold it would have to be one of those contracts in its entirety. I do not mean an owner has to sell their entire membership. A member could have say, a 100 point contract, then later have added on a 25 point, later again a 75 point contract. This member could sell any one of those 3 contracts. They just couldn't break up any of those amounts. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## fluke (Mar 15, 2016)

*SSR owner*

I have stayed at Aulani several time without any problem as an SSR owner including this past Christmas - easily got the whole week from Sat-Sat.  

I have always booked 1 bedrooms.  What I have noticed is the low point rooms (studios and standard 1 beds) sell out first but the more expensive 1 beds tend to stay at least a few days into the 7 month.  So if that works for you any points would work most the year.  At least in my experience.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 15, 2016)

fluke said:


> I have stayed at Aulani several time without any problem as an SSR owner including this past Christmas - easily got the whole week from Sat-Sat.
> 
> I have always booked 1 bedrooms.  What I have noticed is the low point rooms (studios and standard 1 beds) sell out first but the more expensive 1 beds tend to stay at least a few days into the 7 month.  So if that works for you any points would work most the year.  At least in my experience.



I agree and have had the same experience for our 3 stays so far, Fluke. And I own at OKW & Vero, not Aulani. I always go for Ocean View so the only time I've had issues booking what I wanted was when I was booking just about 4+ months out for a pre-DCL Hawaii cruise but the W/L came through for me.

My concern for anyone who wants to buy DVC with the intent of staying at Aulani on a regular basis of any kind is that several years down the road the ease of booking at the 7 month window could change quite a bit.


----------

